# I grandi organici (contesto musicale)



## Bespelled

Buon giorno!

Qualcuno mi potrebbe aiutare a capire il significato dell'espressione "i grandi organici"?



> Scrivere  e produrre musica per i grandi organici e per il teatro credo che  abbia scarse possibilità di realizzazione sia  perché c’è scarso interesse verso  la musica contemporanea, praticamente inesistente nel panorama nazionale, sia perché mancano regole e bandi aperti a tutte e tutti  per l’accesso ai circuiti istituzionali di produzione.



Dal contesto ho capito che si tratta di un gruppo piuttosto grande d'interpreti, cioè uno composto da più di tre, quatro o cinque persone. Ci sarebbe per caso una definizione più esatta? Come viene usata quest'espressione in un contesto tematico musicale e in altri contesti?

Grazie in anticipo,
Dan


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao, gli strumenti che formano un'orchestra costituiscono il suo organico. Grande organico significa molti strumenti  e quindi presumibilmente si parla di orchestra filarmonica o sinfonica.


----------



## Bespelled

Grazie mille per la sua risposta! Mi è stata molto utile.

Quindi, qui la parola "organico" si riferisce a un complesso di strumenti, ciascuno con la sua funzione nella totalità dell'orchestra. Ho capito bene?


----------



## dragonseven

Bespelled said:


> Quindi, qui la parola "organico" si riferisce a un complesso di strumenti, ciascuno con la sua funzione nella totalità dell'orchestra. Ho capito bene?


 Ciao Bespelled.
Sí.
Piú precisamente:





			
				Vocabolario – Treccani said:
			
		

> *Organico*
> agg. fig.
> *3 b.* Composto di parti distinte ma tra loro corrispondenti e armonicamente disposte in vista del fine a cui sono coordinate  LINK


Ossia, e.g. un'orchestra è formata da grandi organici: il complesso organico delle percussioni (timpani, piatti, triangolo ecc.), il complesso organico degli ottoni (trombe, tromboni, tube, corni, ecc.), il complesso organico dei legni [o fiati] (oboi, flauti, clarinetti, fagotti ecc.), il complesso organico degli archi (violini, viole, violoncelli, contrabbassi) ed eventuali complessi di strumenti a corde (come arpe, pianoforte, chitarre ecc.). E, naturalmente, ciascun complesso ha una propria disposizione fissata in base all'armonia sonora nello spazio occupato dall'intera struttura orchestrale.

Per cui, nel contesto, «i grandi organici» può essere riferito anche ai singoli complessi componenti l'orchestra.


----------



## Bespelled

Ciao Dragonseven,

Grazie mille per la sua molto dettagliata spiegazione e anche per il link a un ottimo dizionario


----------



## frugnaglio

dragonseven said:


> Per cui, nel contesto, «i grandi organici» può essere riferito anche ai singoli complessi componenti l'orchestra.



Mah, direi proprio di no. Da musicista, per me “organico” si riferisce all'intero complesso di strumenti, non ai sottogruppi. “Scrivere musica per i grandi organici” significa scrivere per orchestra o comunque un gruppo piuttosto numeroso, non ha a che vedere con le sezioni dell'orchestra.


----------



## Nino83

frugnaglio said:


> Mah, direi proprio di no. Da musicista, per me “organico” si riferisce all'intero complesso di strumenti, non ai sottogruppi.



 

Da musicista concordo. 
Qui l'aggettivo "grande" serve a distinguere tra l'orchestra sinfonica (40 strumenti più o meno) e quella da camera (composta anche da 4 strumenti) nell'ambito classico o tra big band (15 componenti) e un quartetto di fiati, nell'ambito jazz.


----------



## Bespelled

Grazie mille, frugnaglio e Nino83


----------



## quasi.stellar

Salve.
L'accezione giuridica, più estesa, intende per organico (aggettivo sostantivato) l'insieme di tutti gli elementi che compongono un complesso organizzato. Visti uno per uno e con specificazione della relativa mansione e posizione nella gerarchia.
Per cui si parla di organico, più comunemente, con riferimento a un'impresa: "ristrutturare l'organico" significa sostituire le persone e cambiare le cariche.
L'organico è in genere esposto in un "organigramma", che è il documento materiale che lo rappresenta, che può anche essere convertito in un tabellone appeso al muro ed esposto per chi fosse interessato.

Chiaramente il termine "organico" trasposto a un'orchestra sta a indicare l'insieme dei componenti, visti uno per uno, con la posizione musicale, lo strumento suonato e la posizione nella gerarchia (primo violino, ballerina di fila, ecc.).

Considerato che le grandi (o medie) orchestre sono imprese vere e proprie, parlare di organico si riferisce più alla posizione personale che al numero in sé.  Un "grande organico" mi sembra una espressione vagamente impropria, è ovviamente un'espressione sintetica per "orchestra o complesso dal grande organico" (ossia fornita di un buon numero di persone dipendenti).

Però il termine organico si riferisce sempre alle posizioni occupate dai dipendenti, in qualunque impresa. Usarlo come sinonimo di orchestra o di complesso musicale non so, mi lascia un po' perplessa.

D'altra parte, quando si è dentro un determinato contesto la parola organico dà per scontato il riferimento a _quell_'organico di _quella_ determinata impresa. Per cui se sto parlando dell'Orchestra della Scala, l'organico sarà quello di quella orchestra, se lavoro alla Fiat, l'organico sarà il gruppo dirigenziale della Fiat, o della succursale, o della filiale.
Come sinonimo di tutta l'impresa, anche se all'interno di un preciso contesto per cui non ne derivano confusioni, ripeto, mi lascia perplessa.


----------



## frugnaglio

quasi.stellar said:


> Considerato che le grandi (o medie) orchestre sono imprese vere e proprie, parlare di organico si riferisce più alla posizione personale che al numero in sé.  Un "grande organico" mi sembra una espressione vagamente impropria, è ovviamente un'espressione sintetica per "orchestra o complesso dal grande organico" (ossia fornita di un buon numero di persone dipendenti).
> 
> Però il termine organico si riferisce sempre alle posizioni occupate dai dipendenti, in qualunque impresa. Usarlo come sinonimo di orchestra o di complesso musicale non so, mi lascia un po' perplessa.



Ti sbagli. Qui stiamo parlando dell'uso della parola nel contesto musicale. Se scrivo un pezzo per piffero, tromba bitonale e trapano da dentista, “piffero, tromba bitonale e trapano da dentista” è l'organico per cui è scritto quel pezzo, e non ha a che vedere con la struttura organizzativa di un'eventuale orchestra che volesse cimentarvisi.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Perfetto. È un organico di tre persone.
E comunque mi pare di aver detto:
_"D'altra parte, quando si è dentro un determinato contesto la parola organico dà per scontato il riferimento a quell'organico di quella determinata impresa. Per cui se sto parlando dell'Orchestra della Scala, l'organico sarà quello di quella orchestra, se lavoro alla Fiat, l'organico sarà il gruppo dirigenziale della Fiat, o della succursale, o della filiale."_

Quindi se parlo di un'orchestrina o di un trio, l'organico sarà quello.
Giuridicamente quello che ho detto ha un senso.
E se tu mostri l'organico della Fiat, non è detto che non puoi mostrare solo il direttore generale e i direttori di sezione. L'ampiezza dell'organico la decide chi "espone" l'organico. Ovvero chi scrive la partitura, mi pare di capire.

Comunque non c'è da arrabbiarsi, ho solo espresso un punto di vista.


----------



## frugnaglio

Mi spiace se ti sono suonato arrabbiato... “ti sbagli” per me è una mera constatazione, non un'accusa.
Nel mio esempio, quello è l'organico anche se lo faccio suonare a dei robot, anche se lo suono con degli amici senza essere stipendiati da un'impresa.
Hai scritto


quasi.stellar said:


> Un "grande organico" mi sembra una espressione vagamente impropria


e io osservavo che non c'è nulla di improprio, è semplicemente un significato della parola che non conosci, derivato da quello che citi ma distinto.
La domanda iniziale era sul senso musicale della parola, che semplicemente non ha niente di giuridico o di aziendale.


----------



## dragonseven

In "Scrivere e produrre musica per i grandi organici e per il teatro" non è obbligatorio avere strumenti, bastano delle voci, bastano delle parti, bastano degli elementi.
Queste ultime possono formare un concerto, un coro, un'opera ecc.
L'organico, nello scritto e nella produzione, è l'insieme di ogni parte (quindi dei singoli) che forma infine ciò che il pubblico (o il singolo) si aspetta di vedere o sentire.

In piú, vi sono dei “sostituti”, che fanno parte dell'organico che mette in scena il lavoro svolto, ma non sono contemplati nella “squadra”, nell'organico detto poco fa, del lavoro finito sino a quando subentrino.


(Son di frettissima, se v'è qualcosa di strano o errato in quanto ho scritto sono sicuro che sia Nino che Frugnaglio me lo faranno notare e io sarò lieto di correggere o spiegare quanto detto )


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> In "Scrivere e produrre musica per i grandi organici e per il teatro" non è obbligatorio avere strumenti, bastano delle voci, bastano delle parti, bastano degli elementi. Queste ultime possono formare un concerto, un coro, un'opera ecc.
> L'organico, nello scritto e nella produzione, è l'insieme di ogni parte (quindi dei singoli) che forma infine ciò che il pubblico (o il singolo) si aspetta di vedere o sentire.



Non ho capito ciò che volevi dire.

Nell'ambito musicale, se qualcuno mi chiede "ho sentito che hai scritto un brano/un arrangiamento, per quale organico l'hai scritto?" io rispondo "per un quartetto d'archi/due sezioni di fiati/per una big band/per un coro a 4 voci/per orchestra sinfonica/per orchestra da camera/per sassofono e flicorno".

Per organico, quindi, s'intende "il quartetto d'archi", "la big band", "l'orchestra da camera", "il duo sassofono e flicorno", "il coro a 4 voci" e così via, cioè si indica *l'insieme*, non i singoli.

Se non ci si fida dell'opinione di chi è del settore, riporto uno passo di uno dei libri più importanti sul jazz, di Gunther Schuller:

"Nei primi decenni, il tipico complesso jazz consisteva di cinque o sei strumenti, di solito la terna melodica clarinetto-cornetta-trombone con l'aggiunta di piano, batteria e basso. [...] Le ragioni di questi *organici* ridotti stanno nell'impianto eterofonico della musica che suonavano."

 Il jazz. Il periodo classico. Gli anni Venti 

In musica, gruppo, banda, complesso, organico, sono sinonimi.

N.B.

La voce è uno strumento. Ogni parte è eseguita da uno strumento.
Quindi, l'organico è comunque un insieme di più strumenti. 
Non ho capito cosa intendi per "elementi".


----------



## ohbice

Organico: in musica, il complesso degli strumentisti e, eventualmente, delle voci, necessarî per l’esecuzione di una determinata composizione vocale, strumentale o mista: _o_. _sinfonico_, _o_. _cameristico_, _o_. _vocale_-_strumentale (http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/organico/) _


----------



## Nino83

Ciao ohbice.  
Il disaccordo verteva sul fatto che dragonseven sosteneva che: 



dragonseven said:


> Ossia, e.g. un'orchestra è formata da grandi organici: il complesso organico delle percussioni (timpani, piatti, triangolo ecc.), il complesso organico degli ottoni (trombe, tromboni, tube, corni, ecc.), il complesso organico dei legni [o fiati] (oboi, flauti, clarinetti, fagotti ecc.), il complesso organico degli archi (violini, viole, violoncelli, contrabbassi) ed eventuali complessi di strumenti a corde (come arpe, pianoforte, chitarre ecc.). E, naturalmente, ciascun complesso ha una propria disposizione fissata in base all'armonia sonora nello spazio occupato dall'intera struttura orchestrale.
> 
> Per cui, nel contesto, «i grandi organici» può essere riferito anche ai *singoli complessi componenti l'orchestra*.



Invece con _organico_ s'intende, l'insieme, il complesso di tutti i componenti.  
Mentre, i vari gruppi che compongono un organico sono le _sezioni_ (sezione d'archi, di trombe e così via).


----------



## ohbice

Sì, sì, chiaramente su questo sono d'accordo. Sono un po' sfasato, rispondevo piuttosto al post 4 (quando sempre dragon citava il significato 3 del Vocabolario Treccani - io cito il 4, mi sembra più rispondente al quesito posto nell'o.p.).
Ciao
p


----------



## Nino83

ohbice said:


> io cito il 4, mi sembra più rispondente al quesito posto nell'o.p.).


----------



## dragonseven

Nino83 said:


> Ciao ohbice.
> Il disaccordo verteva sul fatto che dragonseven sosteneva che:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dragonseven said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...] *singoli complessi componenti l'orchestra*.
> 
> 
> 
> Invece con _organico_ s'intende, l'insieme, il complesso di tutti i componenti.
> Mentre, i vari gruppi che compongono un organico sono le _sezioni_ (sezione d'archi, di trombe e così via).
Click to expand...

Io non sono in disaccordo con te. 
Comunque se è questo il passaggio che ti crea problemi provo a spiegarlo in altre parole. 
Ho semplicemente detto che ogni singolo complesso è un "organico" il quale, assieme a tanti altri, forma un "grande organico".

Per esempio, in uno sport di squadra: qual è l'organico della squadra secondo te? La "Rosa" o la "formazione titolare piú i “cambi”"? Oppure, sono le varie “sezioni” basate sui ruoli degli atleti?

Se ho capito bene, la tua definizione di organico coincide con quanto ha specificato Dan nel suo #3 e al quale io ho risposto con un «Sí.» secco. Ho poi aggiunto una precisazione che vale solo dopo aver compreso la valenza di fondo. Se tu non sei d'accordo significa che diamo un diverso significato alla parola, almeno per quanto riguarda una sua specificazione.


----------



## Nino83

dragonseven said:


> Ho semplicemente detto che ogni singolo complesso è un "organico" il quale, assieme a tanti altri, forma un "grande organico".
> Se tu non sei d'accordo significa che diamo un diverso significato alla parola, almeno per quanto riguarda una sua specificazione.



Non è che sono io a dare un diverso significato alla parola.  
Nell'ambiente musicale chiunque chiama le varie componenti _sezioni_ e l'insieme _organico._ 
Ad esempio, l'_organico_ di una big band è composto da una _sezione_ ritmica (piano, basso, batteria), da una _sezione_ di trombe (4), da una _sezione_ di tromboni (4) e da una _sezione_ di sassofoni (4). In tutto, l'_organico_ è composto da 15 strumenti e diviso in 4 _sezioni_.  

Questo è il significato comune nella comunità musicale, non è tanto una questione soggettiva.  
Poi ognuno è libero di far ciò che vuole, con la possibilità, però, di non essere capito quando parla con un musicista.


----------



## dragonseven

Caro Nino, non vedo il motivo di impuntarsi cosí tanto. Lo so bene cosa sono le «sezioni». 
Ripeto, abbiamo un diverso modo di interpretare la parola, non ho mai insinuato che "tu solo dai a questa un significato diverso". Questa è una tua lettura, è il tuo punto di vista. 
Per me, l'importante è che Dan abbia capito ciò che non gli era chiaro. Oltre, la nostra disputa [che per me non è tale] non ha nulla a che vedere con quanto da lui richiesto. Penso sia poco produttivo continuare qui su questa specifica.
Mi sfugge poi la motivazione che ti ha spinto a rispondermi fermandoti alle prime tre righe...
In questa discussione evidentemente siamo in troppi ad essere musicisti.


----------



## frugnaglio

dragonseven said:


> Ho semplicemente detto che ogni singolo complesso è un "organico" il quale, assieme a tanti altri, forma un "grande organico".



E se sei su un treno di sei vagoni puoi pure dire che sono tre treni di due vagoni che formano un "grande treno". Poi quando per farti raggiungere da qualcuno gli dirai che sei nel secondo treno quello non capirà, ma se il tuo scopo non è farti capire... fai pure.


----------



## Nino83

frugnaglio said:


> ma se il tuo scopo non è farti capire... fai pure.



.


----------



## dragonseven

frugnaglio said:


> E se sei su un treno di sei vagoni puoi pure dire che sono tre treni di due vagoni che formano un "grande treno". Poi quando per farti raggiungere da qualcuno gli dirai che sei nel secondo treno quello non capirà, ma se il tuo scopo non è farti capire... fai pure.


 Ahah...  (No comment!)


----------

